# Lateinamerikanische Seite - Ein paar Ideen?



## metty (17. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels der schönen Gestaltung 

Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen eine Seite zu designen die sich mit lateinamerikanischen Spezialitäten beschäftigt (Venezuela). Es werden Sachen aus dem Land verkauft und es soll designtechnisch natürlich auch ein wenig so wirken. 
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar kreative Vorschläge? Ich hatte da bisher an einer Silhouette einer tanzenden Frau für die Einsitegsseite (Sprachauswahl) gedacht und vielleicht ein Strand im Header der Hauptseite.
Allerdings weiss ich voll nicht auf was ich mich im generellen einigen soll, welche Farben, Schriftarten (Serifen oder nicht?) und Form der Navigation etc.

Wenn ihr also ein paar Vorschläge habt, bitte einfach posten, ich freue mich auf jeden Beitrag - danke!


----------



## zechi (17. November 2004)

Bei den Farben würde ich mich an rot/orange,beige & gelbtöne halten, da Lateinamerika generell als wärmere Gegend angesehen werden kann.
Gleichzeitig sind diese Farben auch "lebenslustig", was die Mentalität von (dem Klische-)Lateinamerika wiederspiegelt (und auch zu deiner tanzenden Silhuette passt).

Wenn du schon auf der IntroSite eine Silhuette hast (und ich stell dir mir als erkennbare Vektorgrafik vor[sicher, bei einer Silhuette ist der Unterschied ob Foto oder Vektor nicht ganz deutlich ]), wäre es doch auch nett, die eigentliche Site eher mit Vektorzeichnungen statt mit Fotografien zu designen. Kann so vielleicht mehr Wärme ausdrücken.


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. November 2004)

Also ,wenn ich den Auftrag gekriegt haette,wuerde ich mir erst mal Material besorgen - Ueber die angebotenen Produkte und ueber Venezuela:Reisebuero,Bibliothek,Internet.
Versuchen das Typische und die Atmosphaere zu erfassen.Die Ideen sprudeln dann garantiert.
Du sagst nicht,um was fuer Produkte es sich handelt,kaum tanzende Frauen,oder? Spontan faellt mir so ein kunterbunter Gemischtwarenladen ein..vielleicht schoen gemalt..
Gruss cecile


----------

